# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Περιστέρι τραυματισμένο απο γεράκι

## n-i-k-o-s

φιλοι χτες που αφησα τα ταχυδρομικα μου περιστερια απο το χωριο μου τα βρασνα,ενα δεκτικε επιθεση απο γερακι.το ειδα σημερα το πρωι.το εσκισε τον λαιμο του.εχει τραυμα 7 ποντους περιπου.το επισα το ξεπουπουλησα γυρο απο τον λαιμο.καθαρισα την περιοχη με μπεταντην.αφου η σποροι που ετρωγε βγεναν εξω.μετα το εκανα ραματα που γνωριζω εμπιρικα απο το παρελθον να κανω.ειχα παρομοια περιπτοση στο παρελθον που ειχα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.αφου το εραψα το εδωσα αντιβιοση.ευχομε να μην παθη μολυνση.αυριο θα το παω σε πτηνιατρο.δειτε πως εγηνε απο την επιθεση του γερακιου.

----------


## vagelis76

Το καημένο,ευτυχώς γλύτωσε και επέστρεψε παρά το τραύμα του Νικόλα ε?
Όλα να πάνε καλά και περαστικά στο μικρό φτερωτό σου φίλο!!!!!!

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ναι βαγγελη και τραυματισμενο γυρισε.αυτο διχνει ποσο σπουδεα πτηνα ειναι τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.το επιτεθηκε γερακι και παρολο αυτο καταφερε πληγομενο να ξεφυγη.και με αιμοραγια γυρισε στο κουμασι.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νίκο συγχαρητήρια και γιατρός είσαι βλέπω.Τι να πω μένω έκπληκτος με τα ράμματα που έκανες .Μπράβο και στο περιστέρι για την υπερπροσπάθεια να γυρίσει.Όλα να πάνε καλά.Περιμένω νέα για την υγεία του πουλιού.  ::

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα. Σημερα γυρισα κι εγω απο Μετεωρα, και ειδα ολα οσα γραφεις και δειχνεις απο την προπονηση των περιστεριων σου. Λυπηθηκα πολυ με το ατυχο περιστερι που δεχθηκε επιθεση απο το γερακι. Πρεπει να ειναι πολυ σκληρα πουλια. για να αντεξει αν και βαρια τραυματισμενο, να επιστρεψει στο κουμασι του. Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και γρηγορα να αναρωσει και να ξαναρχισει τα πεταγματα. Οι φωτογραφιες σου πολυ ωραιες. Σημερα τηλεφωνηθηκα με τον κυριο που θα παρω τα πρωτα μου ταχυδρομακια, και θα παω την Παρασκευη να δω τους γονεις και τα πιτσουνια, και μετα 15 ημερες που θα αρχισουν να τρωνε μονα τους, θα τα παρω στο σπιτι.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

φιλοι μου απο οτι ειδατε δεν ειμαι γιατρος αλλα εμαθα εμπιρικα καπια πραγματα στα τοσα χρονια που ασχωλουμε με τα περιστερια.για τα ραματα που εκανα ηταν δυσκολα.ενα γιατι το σχησημο ξεκινουσε απο τον σακο στον λαιμο που εχουν τους σπορους.δευτερον οτι το σχησημο πηγενε ως τον θωρακα του περιστεριου.και τρειτον οτι τα εκανα με ενα χερι.γιατι στο αλο κρατουσα το περιστερι.τελικα απο την εμπιρια που εχω ειδα πρωτα με μια ματια την κατασταση του τραυματος.μετα εκτιμισα την κατασταση.και μετα ειδα πως πρεπει να το ραψω οστε να μην πηρακτη ο σακος .το σχησημο ηταν το σχημα του σαν αναποδο Υ .πρωτα εραψα τον σακο κατο απο τον λαιμο.μετα ενοσα το πανο μερος του δερματος με τον θωρακα.αφησα μονο το σημειο που ειχε φυγη τελιος το δερμα.εκει θα βγαλη καινουργιο.πρην το ραψω πρωτα το εκανα πληση το τραυμα με αντισιπτικο υγρο και μετα μολις τελιοσα τα ραματα το ξαναεπληνα εξωτερικα.τωρα πως πηγε η υγεια του.της πρωτες 5 ωρες το περιστερι ειχε φουσκοση το σωμα του και εκληνε τα ματια.μετα το ειδα οτι κατεβηκε και εφαγε και ηπιε νερο.πολη θετικο αυτο.σημερα μετα τρεις μερες απο το τραυμα ειναι μια χαρα.πεταει τρωι κανονικα ειναι ολο ζωντανια.θα σας δειξω φωτο να δειτε ποσο καλα ειναι.θα ειναι συντομα εκατο της εκατο ετημο.εγω πρωσοπικα ειμαι πολη χαρουμενος που καταφερα και εσωσα την ζωη του.λαχταρω να το ξαναδω να σχηζη τον ουρανο.και οπιοδηποτε περιστερι να του εσωζα την ζωη παλη το ιδιο χαρουμενος θα ειμουν.ειναι μικρο δεν εχει αναπαραχθει ακομα εχει πολα χρονια ζωη μπροστα του να βγαλη νεοσους και οχι μονο.τελος φιλοι μου να σας πω οτι αν ειναι ολα καλα τελος καλο ολα καλα.εδω να σας πω ακομα οτι μολις το ειδαν τα παιδια μου στεναχορεθηκαν.και τους μηλησα οτι σε καμια περιπτοση δεν πρεπει να μησησουν τα γερακια.τα εξηγησα οτι και εκεινα ειναι απο τα πιο υπεροχα πτηνα της γης.ειναι ο αρχοντας του ουρανου.πιανουν μαγηκες ταχυτητες ανο τον 300 χιλιομετρων οταν κηνηγουν.απλος και αυτα εχουν νεοσσους τετια εποχη και πρεπει να τα ταισουν.ετηχε θημα να ειναι το δικο μας περιστερι.τα εξηγησα ακομα οτι απο την στηγμη που τα αφηνουμε απο τοσο μακρια δυστηχος μπενουν στην τροφικη αλυσηδα.και οτι πανο απο ολα πρεπει να κατανοησουμε την φυση και να την σεβαστουμε.αν σεβαστουμε την φυση θα μας σεβαστη και αυτη και θα ζησουμε ολοι σε πιο καλες συνθηκες.αυτα τα ειπα φιλοι μου και καταλαβαν.καθε τη στην φυση εχει τον ρολο του.

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο πολυ χαρηκα που το περιστερι σου παει πολυ καλα. Μπραβο καταφερες να το σωσεις παρ οτι δεν εισαι γιατρος παρα μονο με την εμπειρια σου. Καλα πεταγματα και παλι.

----------

